# Best way to move an installed package (mysql-sever) without breaking ports



## Mr-T (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello all,
I've installed mysql-server from ports, and have had it working well. 

My system is as follows:

```
[root@homenas ~]# df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/da0s1a    3.5G    2.0G    1.3G    61%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad4s1d    226G     48G    160G    23%    /data
```

What I'd like to do is move /var/db/mysql to /data/apps/mysql to ensure I can grow my DB beyond the 1.3G remaining on / partition.
I'd also like to ensure that I can use port upgrade in the future, to ensure my install of mysql is able to be upgraded. What is the best way of tackling this?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2011)

This has nothing to do with the package in question as it's a configuration issue.

Just adjust the various mysql variables in /etc/rc.conf.


----------

